# New Marriott Locations?



## Sesame (Aug 24, 2005)

Wondering about where Marriott might be building next?  I asked telesales today and sales guy said nothing has been announced beyond OceanWatch and something going on in St. Thomas.  With the brisk sales at OceanWatch, I would imagine Marriott would have another US beach destination in the works.  Anybody have information?  Rumors?
Thanks!


----------



## dlpearson (Aug 24, 2005)

It's been fairly quiet on the new location front from my perspective.  There was talk of Freeport, Bahamas, about a year ago, but don't know what's realistically happening there.........

2 new purpose-built towers have been in discussions for Maui, but I don't know that final legal rulings have been made.

-David


----------



## floyddl (Aug 24, 2005)

Have heard rumors of Freeport, Tuscany (Italy), Mexico, another Aruba, Merrils Inlet (Myrtrle Beach), but nothing announced yet.  I would expect something before the end of the year.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 24, 2005)

There has been no official word from Marriott on new resorts to come. However, see this thread for the most recent anecdotal reports here of possible new resorts.


----------



## rfb813 (Aug 24, 2005)

Two years ago there was talk of new resorts in Europe including Tuscany and Switzerland (Ski and Summer availability).  I have not heard any more


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 24, 2005)

The Tuscany one keeps coming up and wouldn't that be a great location!!  I also heard Capri, Italy to go along with their new Category 7 JW Marriott which is opening about now.  Of course, none of this is official as Marriott rarely lets info out before its time.

Brian

http://marriott.com/property/propertypage/PRJMC


----------



## sandytoes (Aug 24, 2005)

A Marriott rep. told me that it has been rumored that Aspen (or a ski location), Mexico and Italy are all possibilities.


----------



## sandytoes (Aug 24, 2005)

pwrshift said:
			
		

> The Tuscany one keeps coming up and wouldn't that be a great location!!  I also heard Capri, Italy to go along with their new Category 7 JW Marriott which is opening about now.  Of course, none of this is official as Marriott rarely lets info out before its time.
> 
> Brian
> 
> http://marriott.com/property/propertypage/PRJMC



I picked this resort out months ago as "the place to go on points" . . . looks soooo relaxing . . . has anyone been to this location and resort?


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 24, 2005)

There are only 61 rooms at the Capri JW - that means at best only 5% of the rooms are available for point stays, and 7 night stays are even harder to get when the numbers are so limited...unless you want a 'stay anytime' point reservation.  I tried and tried to book online but was unsuccessful but they were much later opening than originally planned, and are closed for much of the 'off season' months...making it more difficult.

Brian


----------



## sandytoes (Aug 24, 2005)

pwrshift said:
			
		

> There are only 61 rooms at the Capri JW - that means at best only 5% of the rooms are available for point stays, and 7 night stays are even harder to get when the numbers are so limited...unless you want a 'stay anytime' point reservation.  I tried and tried to book online but was unsuccessful but they were much later opening than originally planned, and are closed for much of the 'off season' months...making it more difficult.
> 
> Brian



Brian,
That's a real bummer  . . . I did a search several months ago and there were rooms available for September of this year. I was not searching using the reward points, but was assuming that if there was a room, I could use the points . . . forgot this was not necessary the case. My search was before I found TUG. I was ready to buy direct from Marriott . . .points are so much fun and I was playing the "where in the world will I go game," and I came up with this location and hotel.   but . . . I guess the extra money doesn't justify the cost to have the points  . . . at least that's today's thought.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 24, 2005)

*.....UPDATE.....*

New:

1. Maui Sequel
2. Grande Vista Sequel
3. Grand Bahamas
4. Cancun
5. Italy


They should all be in sales within two years.


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 24, 2005)

Dave M said:
			
		

> *.....UPDATE.....*
> 
> New:
> 
> ...



That might just be my first ever developer week


----------



## Dave M (Aug 24, 2005)

I think you'll have a lot of company, Marina!


----------



## LisaH (Aug 25, 2005)

I have heard from a Marriott rep that Marriott is also considering either a timeshare or a residence club in Shanghai. That would be really cool if it's true


----------



## seema (Aug 25, 2005)

Sesame said:
			
		

> Wondering about where Marriott might be building next?  I asked telesales today and sales guy said nothing has been announced beyond OceanWatch and something going on in St. Thomas.  With the brisk sales at OceanWatch, I would imagine Marriott would have another US beach destination in the works.  Anybody have information?  Rumors?
> Thanks!



Where is OceanWatch?


----------



## seema (Aug 25, 2005)

Dave M said:
			
		

> *.....UPDATE.....*
> 
> New:
> 
> ...



Where is Grand Vista Sequel? 

I wonder why Paradise Island (next to Nassau) is not considered, in the Bahamas?


----------



## seema (Aug 25, 2005)

I took a tour of the Aruba Surf Club last week. I asked the sales representative the same question. He mentioned all the of the resorts that Dave M is mentioning, as possibilities.

He also indicated that until recently, Marriott was considering building a resort at Sharm-El-Sheikh, Egypt. Obviously, that proposal has been cancelled outright.


----------



## floyddl (Aug 25, 2005)

Myrtle Beach, SC


----------



## cwtkm3 (Aug 25, 2005)

*Egypt*

Whilst vacationing at Club son Antem, Marriott's wonderful Mallorcan vacation club, I was surprised to find brochures for their Egyptian Vacation Club. On speaking to a rep. he said that they shouldn't have been out on display. Marriott did have plans to open villas there (obviously already constructed so perhaps a purchase from an existing co.) but pulled out.

The other resort they pulled out of was in Denia (North Eastern Spain) where they do have a hotel and golf resort. It was something to do with Spanish Government regulations.

My rep says Tuscany's a definite but there's a delay with securing the land as most prime sites are unavailable. Also a European ski resort which would be fantastic. Again lack of prime land seems to be the problem.


----------



## andrea t (Aug 25, 2005)

I love playing the "where in the world will I go" game!  If I can talk dh into purchasing a week in Tuscany, with our accumulating reward points I will exchange for 2 biz class seats to Italy, spend a week sightseeing the Amalfi Coast with Capri as a home base, then on to Tuscany for the 2nd week....


----------



## MikeM132 (Aug 29, 2005)

Dave M said:
			
		

> *.....UPDATE.....*
> 
> New:
> 
> ...


Grand Vista *SEQUEL*??? They'll have to give it their own zip code.


----------



## swing4thefence (May 25, 2006)

Also rumours of a new BRAND targeting the Asian Market.  Would be points based and will start with 5 resorts in the Pacific Rim


----------



## bbyanks (May 25, 2006)

The salesman at Grand Vista told me Marriott bought the golf course across the street from Grand Vista and Grand Vista II would be located there. I also heard from telesales that the Freeport, Bahamas deal had fallen through because Marriott couldn't get the approvals it wanted.


----------



## MikeM132 (May 25, 2006)

They must have bought some land near the golf course accross the street, as they already owned that course and just totally rebuilt it a couple years ago. There was some land next to it on International Drive, though. Grande Vista is going to be really gigantic!


----------



## oldkey (May 25, 2006)

Keystone

There have been a number of articles in Summit County, Co about a Marriott Grand Residence Club.


----------



## ann824 (May 25, 2006)

We we were in Cabo last year, We saw a map that showed a future Marriott timeshare location.


----------



## Dave M (May 25, 2006)

bbyanks said:
			
		

> The salesman at Grand Vista told me Marriott bought the golf course across the street from Grand Vista and Grand Vista II would be located there.


Grand Vista II or Grand Vista Sequel (or whatever name is ultimately assigned) will be adjacent to the new JW Marriott. Just like the timeshares at World Center Marriott - except they'll be new timeshares, this should be huge in terms of amenities, activities, restaurants, etc.


----------



## dmharris (May 27, 2006)

I would love to see Napa Valley have a Marriott Vacation Club; also the Carmel area as it's so beautiful there and only Hyatt has a ts property.  How about no more Orlando, Florida in general and build in places where everyone is not building?  

Italy would be fabulous, so would French southern coast, St. Lucia.

Thank you Bill Marriott. 

Diane


----------



## Kazakie (May 27, 2006)

dmharris said:
			
		

> How about no more Orlando, Florida in general and build in places where everyone is not building?



If people didn't keep buying Orlando.... (and the land, labor, materials, etc are probably pretty cheap relative to other resort destinations).

Weren't there rumors that Marriott cut back building out Marriott's Legends Edge in Panama City, FL; Marriott's Manor Club in Williamsburg, Virginia' and Marriott's Villas at Doral in Miami due to lackluster sales?


----------



## wheaton (May 27, 2006)

I might have misssed somebody else saying this....

We received a note from our telesales rep that St. Kitts sales will begin shortly.  Looks beautiful.

Matt


----------



## mj2vacation (May 27, 2006)

on't know about the others, but Legend's Edge (at least they could have made it a Horizons....) is now being built out as full ownership.  

http://www.marriottgrandresidences.com/index.asp

A rare real estate opportunity..... or so the website says!


----------



## dmharris (May 28, 2006)

Matt,

Do you have photos or a website you can post for St. Kitts?

Thanks,

Diane


----------



## Fonoroff (May 28, 2006)

We purchased preconstruction over a year ago at Frenchman's Cove in St. Thomas and are looking forward to going there next February.  Our salesman recently contacted us to tell us how the property was developing and to advertise that Marriott is now offering a new timeshare preconstruction in St. Kitts adjacent to their resort hotel on that island.  If you are interested, now is the time to buy.


----------



## Dave M (May 29, 2006)

My Marriott sales rep is in St. Kitt's now. Very nice, he says. Lots of restaurants, nice beach, big rooms at the hotel.

I'm not ready to buy, but you never know....

I'll wait for his recommendation.


----------



## taffy19 (May 29, 2006)

wheaton said:
			
		

> I might have misssed somebody else saying this....
> 
> We received a note from our telesales rep that St. Kitts sales will begin shortly. Looks beautiful.
> 
> Matt


We did too and the picture and little movie shows that it is or will be a beautiful resort. It's not clear to me if it is built completely already nor did he give any prices either.

It looks an ideal place to visit if you live on the East Coast as it is a little far for us. The Island looks nicer to me than Aruba but I haven't seen any of it so am only judging from the pictures I have seen. I like the mountain backdrop here.

He also included a sample of pre-construction prices of other resorts and how much these resorts are selling for now. If you buy early, you can do well if the timeshare industry keeps doing well in the future. Judging from the few timeshare presentations we have gone to recently, this industry is booming right now. We witnessed several sales during the times we were there.  It's amazing at the prices they ask and getting away with too.


----------



## akantro (May 30, 2006)

We spoke to a rep in Phuket and they were telling us that Marriott is going to  start converting sections of there regular hotels into timeshare available units in places such as Hong Kong or Bangkok.  They are going to take out a few floors in the hotels and convert them to 2 bedroom units. This seems like an interesting strategy to reuse existing hotel space and make more choices for the timeshares owners.

thks,
ak


----------



## ml855 (May 30, 2006)

dmharris said:
			
		

> Matt,
> 
> Do you have photos or a website you can post for St. Kitts?
> 
> ...



Diane,

Here's a video tour of the property 

http://www.hotelview.com/cobrand/ma...3966&action=play&type=&VWidth=320&VHeight=240 .

We really like our telesales rep.... if you would like his name then send me a private email.

Matt


----------



## sandytoes (May 30, 2006)

Matt,

Thanks for the virtual tour. . . . really gives you a good idea how nice the place is going to be.The sales manager here at Ocean Point said the prices are going to start around $60,000. Karen


----------



## dmharris (May 30, 2006)

Matt,

Thanks for the link to the St. Kitts property.  I find it interesting that your sales person is selling; how novel and smart.  I will e-mail you privately for more info.

Best,


----------



## nkosi278 (May 30, 2006)

This is the November article from the Summit Daily on KEYSTONE
http://www.summitdaily.com/article/20051124/NEWS/111240030&SearchID=73246132874440
I haven't been in the Hunky Dory lot for a few weeks, but might look what's happening when I go up to A-Basin for a few last ski runs this week!
nkosi


----------



## Quilter (May 30, 2006)

Matt,  thanks for the virtual video.  We're booked for the hotel in February.  Looking forward to it even more now.

Suzzanne


----------

